# Hunting club needs members



## hmhc11 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hunting club in Pickens and Cherokee counties needs members. Approx. 6000 acres mixed pine and hardwood. 30+ established food plots. Primitive camp site. $350.00 per member per year. Deer, turkey, bear, hogs and small game. 7707353339


----------



## Arrowood (Jun 9, 2011)

Can you hunt small game after deer season?


----------



## Lilskid88 (Jun 9, 2011)

Is the club close to the Gordon county line?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 9, 2011)

Is this Henderson mt hunt club?


----------



## hmhc11 (Jun 14, 2011)

It is Henderson Mt. Hunting Club.
It is not close to the Gordon county line.
You can hunt small game after deer season closes.


----------



## hmhc11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes -- State rules


----------



## hmhc11 (Jun 14, 2011)

About 10-15 miles


----------



## hmhc11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes it is Henderson Mtn. Hunting Club


----------



## ajb7833 (Jul 18, 2011)

do you have any trail cam photos


----------



## Spinnerbait (Oct 4, 2011)

Do you still have any openings?


----------



## swampdog69 (Oct 6, 2011)

Is the 350 for the family to hunt to? If so please call me at 678 614 6998 my name is Paul. Thanks


----------



## logger (Oct 7, 2011)

What is the total number of memers going to be


----------



## swampdog69 (Oct 8, 2011)

My self and one son wife . The thing is there will only be two hunting at a time . I have there younger one also. There age is 3 6 and 10 thay will hunt with one of us or stay at camp with one of us.So just let me know. thanks Paul


----------



## Tank1202 (Oct 14, 2011)

He hasn't been on here since June 16th


----------



## Grant Cole (Nov 23, 2011)

*Openings for 2012*

Do yall have any openings??? Just moved from Tn and looking for some land to hunt sounds like what im after


----------



## Milkman (Nov 23, 2011)

Folks call the number posted........ the OP hasnt responded in since June.


----------

